# Honey Locust Pot Calls



## bluedot (Jan 12, 2016)

This is s set of pot calls I made from Honey Locust blanks I got from David Dobbs. They are slate over glass, anodized aluminum over glass and a double sided crystal over glass. The strikers are honey locust with oak dowels. CC welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2016)

Very very nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

